

Apple’s Role in the Creation of USB-C - IBM
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2015/03/14/apple-usbc

======
mmastrac
This comment from before begs to differ:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9172553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9172553)

> (Look at who attended what meetings, and where it was proposed, how far it
> was along when it was proposed, and then when apple started showing up. It
> looks like they saw the writing on the wall, and joined in to make sure they
> weren't going to get left behind)

~~~
maxerickson
This announcement is not very Apple heavy:

[http://www.usb.org/press/USB-IF_Press_Releases/Type-
C_PR_201...](http://www.usb.org/press/USB-IF_Press_Releases/Type-
C_PR_20131203_Final.pdf)

I wonder when they got involved.

------
nsnick
This link provides almost no information.

